# Dobe is healing.......and nekkid! *some graphic pix*



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

And I started looking at his mane in the last few days and it was really bugging me to have that one section cut short while the rest of it was long, so I just grabbed my shears and cut it all off. I think he rocks the naked look pretty well. Thank God he's got a good neck for it LOL. Don't mind the ick surrounding his wounds. Most of them are all the way healed, but I've been putting goop on them in an attempt to keep the skin soft and minimize the scar tissue....and it attracts crazy amounts of dirt.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Poor Dobe
Looks like he's doing much better though.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

that sucks.. poor horse looks like he is starting to feel better though, he does rock the naked mane thing pretty good though:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

*sigh* I love Dobe.

Love the first pic with the roached mane.

He is looking 100 times better, though!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He does suit the nakkid look! Poor boy must of been sore with all those op sites. What is his prognosis going forward?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's very handsome. He looks like a horse from the friezes from the Parthenon . . . . 

the Elgin Marbles:


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Poor guy, but it looks like he's healing well.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Poor Dobe, but glad he is healing well.. Not so sure about him feeling great naked! And the second to last photo he has lost his tail too, so looks weird


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> he's very handsome. He looks like a horse from the friezes from the Parthenon . . . .
> 
> the Elgin Marbles:


I went to the museum in Berlin. Waited in line for an hour before the opening time, but well worth it to see these sort of things..lovely!

Jingles for Dobe's speedy recovery!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't know, and glad I didn't see the first pics without seeing the 3-week after pics. 

He does look good roached, I'm fond of mohawks though so be sure to put up another when it grows out a couple of inches.

I've always admired Dobe, I must be only one of a couple thousand admirers though. Can see the parade/flag pic in my mind now.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys .

Denny, prognosis really isn't all that great. He's going to go back in sometime in late October because he's got a few more small ones that need to be removed.....and a big one in a lymph node in his belly back by his sheath. Where there is one internal, there is usually more. I may have him for another year or I may have him for another 10+ years. At some point though, he's going to colic and that will be the end. I just hope it's later rather than sooner.

Some folks love gray horses. They can keep them. I will *never* own another.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Poor Dobe. 
He does look awesome with his roach though!

Can I ask- how can you tell he has a melanoma? I thought I had seen pics of him in the past, and his body always looked clear and clean?
I ask because we just got a new horse for my daughter. He is a 16 year old appy gelding. I was told he was white (I thought a few spot or something, as I don't know a lot about those types of appies.) I am now learning via posting here that he is likely a very greyed out grey. So I would like to know what to look for on him in regards to this.
Thanks and give Dobe a hug and extra carrot.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Dobe! But he is rocking the roached look.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Some greys are covered others have none. So yes, it's a risk but it's not a guarantee. I've known many greys and only one horse (that I don't think is grey, her color is strange though) that has melanomas (or cancer in her case) Poor guy 

I'm surprised the vet wanted to do it all at once. He looks so miserable and I don't blame him!! Good luck.

He does look good maneless


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Yogiwick said:


> Some greys are covered others have none. So yes, it's a risk but it's not a guarantee. I've known many greys and only one horse (that I don't think is grey, her color is strange though) that has melanomas (or cancer in her case) Poor guy
> I'm surprised the vet wanted to do it all at once. He looks so miserable and I don't blame him!! Good luck.
> He does look good maneless


Yeah, I didn't mean to sorta hijack. But I figured smrobs understood, as she is so great about helping us newerbies learn stuff. 
One reason I asked is because Drummer has little bumps here and there. But it is bug season, ya know? Since when we bought him I thought he was white, I didn't even think about melanomas. But we own him now, and will cross that bridge when we get there.


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

Poor buddy, glad he is doing better. I love how in the 3 week pictures he has a little smirk on his face! You can tell he felt better


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

can you explain a bit about these things, what they are and why they must be removed?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Melanoma are cancerous tumors that usually start out on the surface and then spread to other organs. Gray horses are extremely prone to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Exactly. Most gray horses, they are just unsightly bumps that never cause any problems at all and the horses live to ripe old age with them.

The reason I have his removed is because his are very aggressive. If I leave them alone, they continue to get bigger and bigger and eventually end up with open sores in the middle of them. At that point, removal becomes more invasive because the vet has to remove a lot of tissue from around the tumor as well. Plus, there were quite a few of them that were growing where the tack sits and prevented me from being able to ride him without hurting him.

Gracie, I don't mind derailing at all . If your guy truly is a gray, the small bumps could entirely be melanomas (skin cancers associated with some aspect of the gray gene). However, I wouldn't worry about him just yet. As I said, most gray horses develop a few and live their entire lives healthy with no problems from them. If they are still there after bug season is gone, just remember where they are at and check them frequently (I do this when grooming, that's easiest) so that you notice right away if they begin to grow or he starts to get more of them. If they grow and begin to cause problems, then it would be time to discuss with your vet what the best approach would be.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend's gray TB gelding got them under his dock and between his butt cheeks. Can't remember what she used to treat them. I think it was some type of holistic stuff, but I could be wrong. His cleared up, but I think they'll be back, as he is outside with no access to shade more than not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and I nearly forgot. They generally weren't obvious until you ran your hands over them and could feel the bump. Most of them started out about the size of a BB, just a hard lump that didn't seem to cause him any pain if I squeezed and pushed around on them.

This is how most of his started out.


















And these are the first 2 I had removed when he was 7


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> ^^Exactly. Most gray horses, they are just unsightly bumps that never cause any problems at all and the horses live to ripe old age with them.
> Gracie, I don't mind derailing at all . If your guy truly is a gray, the small bumps could entirely be melanomas (skin cancers associated with some aspect of the gray gene). However, I wouldn't worry about him just yet. As I said, most gray horses develop a few and live their entire lives healthy with no problems from them. If they are still there after bug season is gone, just remember where they are at and check them frequently (I do this when grooming, that's easiest) so that you notice right away if they begin to grow or he starts to get more of them. If they grow and begin to cause problems, then it would be time to discuss with your vet what the best approach would be.


That all sounds good. And thanks. Yeah so far nothing is more than bug bumps visually. There are a couple that are odd dark spots, possibly, but I need to check them further. Glad to hear that many greys can have them for life with no issues. 
Melanomas associate with greys... what are the hanging growth things? I thought those were specific to greys as well? 

Our bay mustang gelding has 2 odd spots. One he came with: The old owner told us it was a random defect of an oddly placed extra chestnut; it is on his hock. It went away in the winter coat and hardly came back this year. 
His other spot is a weirdness where he loses the hair in summer, but has it in winter. Horses can have some odd stuff, huh?
Hope Dobe heals well, he is such a cute guy!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hanging growths...I can't seem to think what you are talking about. As far as I know, melanomas are the only thing common amongst gray horses of every breed.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Hanging growths...I can't seem to think what you are talking about. As far as I know, melanomas are the only thing common amongst gray horses of every breed.


Sarcoids!!! I thought they were grey specific, but I think I was wrong. 
I met a horse that had them all over poor boy. Between his thighs. On his face...  Still a happy boy, but goodness. poor guy.
His owner said they come back... are melanomas like that?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

GracielaGata said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to sorta hijack. But I figured smrobs understood, as she is so great about helping us newerbies learn stuff.
> One reason I asked is because Drummer has little bumps here and there. But it is bug season, ya know? Since when we bought him I thought he was white, I didn't even think about melanomas. But we own him now, and will cross that bridge when we get there.


I wasn't even responding specifically to you! lol

You will feel (or see) bumps. They may get bigger, they may not, but they will not go away. I except bug bites to go away .

A bump does not auto mean a melanoma, could be anything, but worth having a vet check when they come out.

As smorbs said, even if your horse does have some it's not necessarily a huge deal. Again, I know many greys and own one and only one horse that actually has them. If your horse has one or two don't panic but do keep an eye on them.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Oh, and I nearly forgot. They generally weren't obvious until you ran your hands over them and could feel the bump. Most of them started out about the size of a BB, just a hard lump that didn't seem to cause him any pain if I squeezed and pushed around on them.


That gives me a better idea of what to look for come winter, thanks. He was a low man in the field where he lived before and has quite a few nicks, bumps and scratches, so I will be checking over him as time goes by to monitor. 



Yogiwick said:


> I wasn't even responding specifically to you! lol
> You will feel (or see) bumps. They may get bigger, they may not, but they will not go away. I except bug bites to go away .
> A bump does not auto mean a melanoma, could be anything, but worth having a vet check when they come out.


 No worries. Sorta a continuation of my is he grey or white thread, huh? 
I had totally forgotten about that worry, since being grey didn't enter my mind. And I think I subconsciously associate melanoma with the flea bittens more... any truth to that thought, do you know, or is that coincidence in my experience?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Flea bites = melanomas. Could be but I've never heard anything to that extent. I wouldn't worry about it. Most grey horses will develop at least some flea bites as they age. My boy was pure white when I got him and is now speckled 

Also don't think flea bites are genetic (not sure on that though).

Grey's ARE more prone to them, but again, plenty do not and non grey's do. It's definitely something to be aware of but I wouldn't lose sleep over it .

They do tend to develop with age. Unfortunately it looks like smorbs poor horse got rather unlucky with things :/. Starting at 7 and having so many everywhere? Poor guy . They usually are seen in older horses.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, most grays start getting them in their mid to late teens. He got an early start on things :?.

No, melanomas aren't like sarcoids with the "coming back with a vengeance if you try to have them removed" type of thing...thank God. The 2 that he had removed 5 years ago, those areas are still just clean as they can be.

As for fleabites = melanomas...I don't know. I've had a grand total of 2 horses I had personal experience with. Dobe and a gray mare that my Dad had when I was a little bitty kid. She didn't have any fleabites but had a pretty large mass of melanomas under her tail....and lived into her 30s.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

That's really sad. Glad he's feeling better!

So my question is...is there a cure? Once they're gone are they gone or do you constantly have to take him in to have them taken out?

Sorry if that's been asked before. 

We had a fleabitten grey once and either he died of old age before he got anything or he was never going to have it in the first place.

Interested to watch for updates!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Yeah, most grays start getting them in their mid to late teens. He got an early start on things :?.
> 
> No, melanomas aren't like sarcoids with the "coming back with a vengeance if you try to have them removed" type of thing...thank God. The 2 that he had removed 5 years ago, those areas are still just clean as they can be.
> 
> As for fleabites = melanomas...I don't know. I've had a grand total of 2 horses I had personal experience with. Dobe and a gray mare that my Dad had when I was a little bitty kid. She didn't have any fleabites but had a pretty large mass of melanomas under her tail....and lived into her 30s.


That makes me feel much better that they aren't like sarcoids!  Thanks!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

ForeverSunRider said:


> That's really sad. Glad he's feeling better!
> 
> So my question is...is there a cure? Once they're gone are they gone or do you constantly have to take him in to have them taken out?
> 
> ...


Often they aren't even removed. The biggest concern is what is going on that ISN'T seen.


----------



## Athena91013 (Oct 8, 2013)

Awe, poor baby  I'm glad he is healing so nicely though, he is a gorgeous boy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sun Rider, there is no cure. Because it seems to be something in the genetic code linked with the gray color, there is really nothing you can do to "cure" it. You can treat the symptoms, but that's about it.

Of course, like with humans, they can treat them with chemo and radiation, but I can't justify spending that much money on a losing battle when I've got a dozen other horses that require money for more necessary things like food and water. It sucks that I don't have unlimited funds, but that's part of having horses, choosing what is more important for the money you have in hand. :?


----------

